# replacement head for Tjet3 (Epson R1800) ???



## amv101 (Jul 16, 2007)

Anyone know where to get cheap replacement printheads for the TJet3 (Espon Photo R1800), beside US Screen???? I cant seem to find them anywhere. Mine I think is clogged and I need a new one.

Thanx!


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

You are correct that the Fast T-Jet 3 is an R1800 printer. Thus, you should be able to use any R1800 printhead. If you do some searches online, you should find some other alternatives.


----------



## amv101 (Jul 16, 2007)

Well I searched online and cant seem to find any R1800 printheads... maybe just being too hasty... thus I asked here


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Maybe this might help. Straight from Epson's website:

*User Replaceable Parts*

Contact an authorized Epson parts distributor to purchase replacement parts.

Compass Micro, Inc.(503)408-8725 or (800)388-8595
National Parts Depot(845)469-4800 or (800)524-8338
Vance Baldwin Electronics(954)723-9191 or (800)432-8542

Epson America, Inc. - Epson Connection


----------



## TJet3Pro (Jun 12, 2008)

Those are fine if you want to pay much more than other vendors.

Try Harry at Equipmentzone.com,
DTGInks.com, or
Americanscreensupply.com

Hope this helps.

-Mike


----------



## Belquette (Sep 12, 2005)

and ....Belquette Inc


----------

